# [SOLVED] IOS 7



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know the the date when IOS 7 is released.

R


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: IOS 7*

Apple only says "This Fall".


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: IOS 7*

The most popular rumoured date is September 10th.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: IOS 7*

I would say once the new iPhone is launched. They will show it off on the 10th but not release it.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: IOS 7*

iOS 6 was released 2 days before the iPhone 5.
iOS 5 was released 2 days before the iPhone 4S.
iOS 4 was released 2 days before the iPhone 4.
iOS 3 was released 2 days before the iPhone 3GS.

So I would say it is safe to say that iOS 7 will ship 2 days before the 5S. 

If the Sept 10th date is true for the "5S" Announcement... I would expect the 5S to be "in hands" on Sept 17th.... and iOS 7 to release on Sept 15th.

They try to space a new device and iOS release to be on different days because it really overloads the activation servers (updating to a new iOS requires a connection to the activation server).

Let see if I am right!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: IOS 7*

Anyone else find iOS 7 ugly? It looks too kiddish now.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: IOS 7*



Solidify said:


> Anyone else find iOS 7 ugly? It looks too kiddish now.


It really grows on you. I have been using it since BETA 1. When I pick up my wife's iOS 6 iPhone I feel like I have travelled back to 1982. I don't think I could go back.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: IOS 7*



MartyF81 said:


> If the Sept 10th date is true for the "5S" Announcement... I would expect the 5S to be "in hands" on Sept 17th.... and iOS 7 to release on Sept 15th.


I'd like to revise this guess slightly (I miss counted)

Sept 10: Announce 5S/5C
Sept 12: Pre-order
Sept 17: iOS-7 Release
Sept 19: 5S/5C in peoples hands.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: IOS 7*



> Sept 17: iOS-7 Release


So you don't think they will showcase the iOS 7 before they release it to the public? Mind you they've already released feature videos so I'm not sure it needs anymore showcasing...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: IOS 7*



Solidify said:


> So you don't think they will showcase the iOS 7 before they release it to the public? Mind you they've already released feature videos so I'm not sure it needs anymore showcasing...


I am sure they will talk about it on Sept 10th during the iPhone Keynote.... but it will actually be available to install 2 days before the new iPhone gets in peoples hands. This is the schedule and model they have followed for many years.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: IOS 7*

It was also "Showcased" extensively on June 10th a WWDC when they announced it and had a 30 minute demo of it during the keynote.


----------

